# Okuma Powerliner



## Greenhorn92 (15. April 2011)

Es wird ja gesagt das die Powerliner im Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ganz gut sein soll.
Ich werde mir diese Rollen auch kaufen. 
Nur meine Frage ist :

Ich will eher am Ufer (See) auf Karpfen angeln.
Ist es daher irrelevant ob die Rolle fürs Long range fischen gedacht ist ?

Und ist es auch egal ob ich eine Rute nehme die für weitwürfe ist und eine Rolle für den Uferbereich gedacht ist ?
Oder "müssen" die zusammen passen bzw sich ergänzen ?


Mfg


----------



## thiax (16. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

kaufen, glücklich sein. bessere rolle für mittlerweile 45euro bekommst du nicht.
mach dir keine gedanken.
an ne kleine spinnrute gehört solch große rolle natürlich nicht. doch wenn du ohnehin karpfenrute hast, bau ran das ding


----------



## 94Ruben (16. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Seh ich auch so ! Du brauchst keine Karpfenstalkerrute um nah am Ufer zu fischen, wäre natürlich besser aber trotzdem nicht von Not.


----------



## Greenhorn92 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Ok danke schön :q

werde sie mir bestellen


----------



## Greenhorn92 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Ich würde mir nämlich auch 1x Fox Warrior ES in 3 und 2,75 lbs kaufen


----------



## feld81 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

noch ne anständige schnur auf die rollen und dann passt doch alles...

PS: fische auch mit 2 pl865


----------



## tyirian (26. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Kennt zufällig jemand einen Online Shop der die Okuma Powerliner PL 860 gerade im Angebot hat?

Das beste Angebot, welches ich finde ist 59,95 EUR. Wobei hier ja von 45€ gesprochen wird.


----------



## daci7 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Direkt der zweite Laden, wenn man sich die Mühe machen würde Google kurz zu bnutzen 
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=okuma...1280&bih=580&bav=on.2,or.&fp=ca210356224a02ef


----------



## tyirian (26. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Danke, ich suche allerdings die PL 860er nicht wie in deinem Link angegeben die 865er! |supergri


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*



tyirian schrieb:


> Kennt zufällig jemand einen Online Shop der die Okuma Powerliner PL 860 gerade im Angebot hat?
> 
> Das beste Angebot, welches ich finde ist 59,95 EUR. Wobei hier ja von 45€ gesprochen wird.



das bezieht sich auf 865

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Okuma-Powerliner-Baitfeeder_2064.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*



tyirian schrieb:


> Danke, ich suche allerdings die PL 860er nicht wie in deinem Link angegeben die 865er! |supergri



Na dann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3281178&postcount=6 


Der ganze Trööt zu finden hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=213079


----------



## tyirian (26. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Ok, dann wird doch die 865er gekauft.
Unterfüttern ist toll.... |supergri

Danke!


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Wieso denn das.

Die meisten Schnüre gibts doch als 1000 m Spule für wenige Flocken.#6


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wieso denn das.
> 
> Die meisten Schnüre gibts doch als 1000 m Spule für wenige Flocken.#6



unterfüttern ist mehr als üblich


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*



thiax schrieb:


> unterfüttern ist mehr als üblich



|bigeyes

Nicht bei Karpfenrollen, aber mach was du willst.|supergri


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*



thiax schrieb:


> unterfüttern ist mehr als üblich



Willste deine 30er Karpfenschnur noch mit ner 60er Welsschnur unterfüttern oder wie? :m

- Falls allerdings geflochtene Schnüre zum Einsatz kommen sollen kann ich das durchaus (und gerade bei der Powerliner) verstehen! Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie sich die Rolle mit Geflochtenen verträgt...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie sich die Rolle mit Geflochtenen verträgt...


Verträgt sich bestens, selbst die billigsten Freiläufer von Okuma(z.B. Interceptor) haben eine wirklich sehr ansehnlichliche Schnurverlegung, bei Monoschnur ist sie sogar geradezu perfekt.


----------



## thiax (27. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Nicht bei Karpfenrollen, aber mach was du willst.|supergri





daci7 schrieb:


> - Falls allerdings geflochtene Schnüre zum Einsatz kommen sollen kann  ich das durchaus (und gerade bei der Powerliner) verstehen!



erst denken tinca!
und ja, es ist üblich!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Hier ist es unüblich mit geflochtener auf Karpfen zu angeln!
Macht viele Aussteiger.
Wenn man doch welche benutzt, ist sie real auch nicht dünner als eine 0,35er und die Spule wird vollgemacht.


Wenn man aber nur mit 100 Metern geflochtener Schnur angeln will, braucht man keine PL.

Also erst denken thiax. Nicht nur eine Methode ist richtig. Und dumme Bemerkungen behalte für dich!


----------



## thiax (27. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

ich bezweifle, dass du ernsthaft auf karpfen fischst, bzw dich mit dem modernen karpfenangeln auch auf entfernung nur im gerningsten mal auseinandergesetzt hast.
du hast dich für mich selbst diskreditiert.
vielen dank für deine anmerkungen, doch solltest du neulinge nicht mit gefährlichem halbwissen in die irre führen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

|muahah:|gaehn:


Das Selbe zurück!

Noob eben.:m


----------



## tyirian (27. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

PL 865 ist bestellt. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt. 
Nun ist die 3. Okuma Rolle in Verwendung. 

Unterfüttern werde ich aber trotzdem, da ich 1. noch eine 35er Billig Schnur rumliegen hab und mir 2. das Geld zu schade ist, ca. 500m von der Shimano Technicum (0,30) aufzuspulen, wenn ich effektiv davon ca. 150m nutze.


----------



## Tigo (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Frage zur Okuma Powerliner* PL 860.

Kann diese Rolle auch ein Linkshänder benutzen?
Sprich kann die Kurbel vertauscht werden?
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, bitte um Vorschläge welche Rolle vergleichbar wäre und auch für Linkshänder sind. 
Danke
*


----------



## Pupser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner*

Ja, Kurbel links rausschrauben, rechts wieder einschrauben, fertig.


----------

